# Alum creek update



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Anyone get out yesterday? What does the water look like? Is it worth a trip today?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

We went out, water was still a little merky and choppy. Managed two fish , one white bass and one crappie. My buddy caught em, I got skunked 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

me and my dad got out yesterday....we ended up wth 12 smallmouth...three channels. one saugeye...great day for us all caught on green pumkin tube in the cleanest shore water u can find! the lake yesterday was very muddy... less than 3 inch visability... all fish didnt have eggs.... with 3 smallies around 2.5 pound....good luck


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Finally got a little time off work and put the boat on the water. We caught ton of crappie in lower pool in shallow water. Few eyes mixed in but all were short. We were using 1/16th and 1/32 jigs tipped with minnows. Best quality crappie fishing we have ever done at alum. Most fish were 9 in or better biggest was 12 1/2. Kept 18 for the freezer. 

will be out again soon.


----------



## Robert9712000 (Apr 2, 2012)

I went out yesterday on Alum ,morning was slow but finished the day with 10 crappie and a 13" white bass all off minnows.Though a turtle ate one of my crappie in hale while it was on the stringer.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Went out today and caught 10 undersized small mouth and my buddy got one hog smallie that was 22.5" 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

22.5 inches is a beast. Can you share some details. Depth, lure, presentation, etc.?

We managed 2 smallies, 4 saugeye on a tube, 2 nice crappie on tube, 3 catfish on worm, and a few gills.

Thanks for the quick feedback this morning, I wouldn't have used a tube.











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

went out today with captainD...water was very stained but surface temp was 68. We didn't wack em, but the ones we caught were all excellent size. Several 12"+ crappie on minnows and i actually caught a 24" channel cat on a minnow. close to fish ohio, but no cigar...

absolutely beautiful day to be on the water though


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Put in at Howard & it was pretty muddy. Chocolate milk. Ended up bringing home a few crappie on minnows. Threw back at least 15 8-9". Wish I would've stuck with my plan & put in down at the southern end. Still new on my kayak & it was a beautiful day to tool around.


----------



## Zach Balk (Jun 10, 2007)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Went out today and caught 10 undersized small mouth and my buddy got one hog smallie that was 22.5"
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We had a good day kid


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well fished central basin from 5-9 this evening and had a great time. First spot produced to nice 16-17" Smallies in a ditch running tnru the bay about 6-7 foot of water that was a kick watching those bronzies launch 3 feet in the air. Hit them on 2.75 sunrise swim baits in fairly murky water. Then the crappie fest started headed to second bay and got into the female whites big time. Using road runners with 2.3 siltruese swims and some special yellow ones which were the real deal rest of evening in the murky water. Found another spot loaded with nice blacks and got 2 pushing 13 1/2". Last spot had shallow brush and showed charlie the dipping rod works rather well with a tube unde a float as i landed probably 15 big whites before he could tie on tube and float. then he got into some pretty good. Have to say i lost my biggest black crappie from Alum tonight. She was huge sitting 2 foot of water by some brush man was she big. We easily landed over a 100 crappies tonight and kept 39 that were 10"-13 1/2". Was great evening out there even with all the crazies zipping around.  Oh yeah dissapointing night on eyes not even a dink all evening and hit my eye spots hard last hour before leaving. Usually easy 6-12 eyes this time out on lake. Flood took them away i feel.!! Gonna be awhile to get back to where it was.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW...what a weekend at alum!! while saturday was a bit better than sunday, good fishing and good weather!!!

mixed bags for me both days...most coming on my last silktruese 2.3...that swimbait has seen better days!!! couldnt get other size or color to go. 3 eyes and several nice crappie on micros. only needed two lures this weekend ended with about a dozen or so eyes most being dinks, a nice channel, half dozen or so smallies, not sure how many crappie

partner caught a ton of crappie on minnows and a nice 18" smallie on chart grub

fished mostly in the south basin. water was stained to fairly clear in spots. crappie seemed to be in the more stained water just off transitions, eyes didnt seem to care!!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Was out again today with my boys and caught a bunch of crappies. road runner and 2" firetiger was the ticket for us. up'ed our standards a little today keeping only those over 11 in, and brought home 5; proud to say my oldest got the biggest one at 12.5.










forgot to mention we stopped into sharky's for an ice cream cone, and it was free due to grand opening. boys enjoyed ice cream; dad got to fish a little more.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Good fun tonight. I always think I have a good Night and then I read the posts and think damn... Fishslim fishin the middle pool takes some serious with the pleasure seekers n choc milk. Lower pool, several wb, lm's,(no decent size), 3 keeper eyes, and slabs- large-9-12 girls on a floating PC of wood in a bay running paddle tails semi-fast. again good fun. Girls were in 3.7 ft of water

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

By the way. Thought the other two ramps opened up. Was a mess around 4. Nice hot day I guess.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Mean Cheshire. Maybe should have said other3


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

first time out last night, put in at Cheshire ramp and went south..... muddy....but did manage 1 small dink saugeye....13in so not skunk for catching...... just keeping....nice to get out though.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Sat. Was a nice day out but total skunk out..need her to clear up a bit.....

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow looks like its on fellas. Gotta go, bout to get in on the action.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

visited alum 2x this weekend and had a blast. dirty water didnt hurt a thing.
mostly white bass but nailed a few large crappies. all fish caught on 2.3 silktruese swimbait. got some fish to give away-keep the co-workers happy.


----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

Was out with a buddy for 3 hours last night. Caught 70 kept about 30! We found them all in structure close to the shore. 5 to 8 feet of water. Water was very stained north of cheshire but that didn't seem to matter. South of chesire water looked much better. Fishing was excellent!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good work to all man it was a fun 3 days of fishing Friday before the rain south was by far the best on quality. But the challenge of finding them in the mud was really fun as well. Stopped by the scioto today for a quick check on conditions still up and muddy but shallow wood was holding blacks who wanted the tubes under a float and not moving hardly at all. Man if the river would only clear up monsters are lurking the shores.  Well also checked Delaware and it is still up 3 feet but south end looks good got a few dipping then got out of there as rain hit. 2.3 joshys were the party favorite over the weekend they pretty well wore my supply out. If we don't get to much more rain this week will be spectacular as temps mellow out some and nights cool down some keeping water temps were we want them. 90% of all females caught had eggs still.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats to all of those that are catching lots of crappie and bass. I was out there for awhile on Friday trying for musky and no luck. I think we needed to go further south and try to find some cleaner water. It was a beautiful day to be out there though.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Slim, that is interesting. Saturday almost all had eggs. Sunday, only one. Granted my sunday take was not a large sample but I was thinking it could be over quick. Either way they sure were tasty.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Went out on 5/6 and the Cheshire ramps were a mess. No order whats so ever. Boats coming in...boats wanting out. I got in line to get boat out and ya had people cutting in line to do the same. Why doesnt Alum have ramps for out going boats only and some marked for in coming boats? I think that would make things easier (just my opinion). Now I know why I enjoy week day fishing a whole lot better.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Critter wish i would have video of the muskie we watched saturday in a bay in south end. Marking were awesome on this one. It was basically beached under a shady tree with it's whole length showing in about 4-6" of water just laying there like it was watching a birds nest above it. Finally skipped a jig and swim close to it and it slowly moved to see what it was then circled right back to it same spot and just layed there again. Probably about 36-38" long and very thick. Did hook 2 off them last couple times out on small jigs and swims in shallow bays.


----------

